# Cristiano Ronaldo or Lionel Messi?



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

*Cristiano Ronaldo or Lionel Messi*​
Ronaldo 5447.79%Messi5952.21%


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

?whos the best player in the world?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Christiano Ronaldo.

Both of them though are better then Maradona and Pele though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Messi could be compared to the likes of Pele and George Best, but Ronaldo, nah, he's way too hot n cold for me.


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

I say ronaldo has got everything, strong, fast, good in the air, free kicks, tricks and his goal scoring is amazing


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronaldo but i have my red blinkers on


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ronaldo but i have my red blinkers on


I support Liverpool mate. Nothing to do with blinkers,he is THAT good,lol.


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ronaldo but i have my red blinkers on


Same mate viva ronaldo!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

It is a hard one but ronaldo gets my vote


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

as much as i hate to say this... ronaldo.

imo messi is fantastic but plays in a team that has been 100% set up to his style of play, ronaldo could play for anyone and still be as dominant.

who is the most respected player in the world? messi. he does not dive. he does not cheat. he does not complain.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ronaldo for me.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Messi


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Ronaldo! Like me he comes from the little island of Madeira!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cristiano the GAWDDD!

He is a great guy aswell, gets alot of bad press for being arrogant etc but in person he is cool


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Messi for me. We all know ronaldo is a winker.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ronaldo hands down- been saying this since day 1.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Dont think you can even compare the two as messi is twice the player than ronaldo.Even off the pitch hes a much better character.Messi will chase a ball all night if he has to as ronaldo sulks too often if things dont go his way


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

*"I have changed nothing, my style of play is still that of a child. I know that above all it is my job and that I should approach it in another way, but one must not lose sight of the fact that football is a game. It is imperative one plays to amuse oneself, to be happy. That is what children do and I do the same thing."*

Leo Messi


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

I still think Messi just now, despite Barca being tailored exactly for him. However, I really think this could be a season where Ronaldo shows himself better.


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ron for me!


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ronaldo has proved that he can also do it in the hustle and bustle of the Premiership where you kicked to shreds, Messi wouldn't cope.

Ronaldo is a better all round player.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Messi all day


----------



## deec86 (Apr 7, 2012)

Messi by far


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Messi

and it's not even close


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ronaldo... he has played in portugal, england and spain at top level and won top honours

messi... just spain with barca.

neither have lit the world on fire at world cup level so cannot be compared to any world cup winner class player IMO


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

ronaldo for me, messi seems like its all come natural to him whereas ronaldo had to work on his game a lot and proved himself in various leagues. although he still comes across as someone begging for a slap


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i feel messi would get smashed in the prem. although he is amazing and has a great attitude i prefer ronaldo lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

They are completely different in terms of style. Ronaldo has a huge physical advantage and is greater athlete, but messi still goes toe to toe with him all the way so the football purist in me says Messi.

It's amazing, he scored more hatricks last season than Shearer did in his whole career. And he's not even a striker. Stunning


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Messi all day long for me.

Ronaldo is hit and miss sometimes, unstoppable when he's on form though.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ronaldo but he needs to stop being so fkin lazy sometimes and not up his own @rse all the time


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i feel messi would get smashed in the prem. although he is amazing and has a great attitude i prefer ronaldo lol


Not necessarily, everyone thought that about Silva and he's not done too bad!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ronaldo for me and thats not because of the Utd link either. Neither are as good as Maradona though, easily the best player ever.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Messi for me!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Why would messi get smashed in the premier league? everyone makes out what a physical league it is but in actual fact everyone goes down at the slightest bit of contact and dives all the time.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Mario Balotelli.

Seriously though.. it's difficult. When Messi is on the ball it's outrageous, and IF he gets tackled, he WILL win it back. But he's just too short for anything in the air.

All round, Ronaldo.

On the ball and finishing, Messi.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ronald's is a better athlete but Messi is a better technician. Both of them are fantastic, but purely from a football standpoint, it has to be Messi. Even with Rons athleticsm, I would still say Messi anyway, but only just.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Messi for me ron doesnt do stuff like this IMO


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Danny Mills?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ross.B said:


> I say ronaldo has got everything, strong, fast, good in the air, free kicks, tricks and his goal scoring is amazing


His free kicks are sh1t. Just blasts them over or into the wall. Most of his tricks are pointless. Plus he's a diving, whingeing little girl.

In case you can't tell, I voted Messi. Only because Pa**** Cisse wasn't in the poll  .


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Messi for me ron doesnt do stuff like this IMO


No, but Hatem Ben Arfa does


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Messi


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

2 of the best players to walk the planet, but for me Messi is just above Ronaldo.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ronaldo all day long

He's done it in Portugal, England and Spain. Messi would get bullied in England and would be half the player without xavi and iniesta


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Messi would get bullied in England and would be half the player without xavi and iniesta


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

messi gets my vote


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Some people seem to think the premier league is way stronger than it actually is watching too many sky advertisements i think


----------



## JAS12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ronaldo scores a lot but it's not an exaggeration to say he has about 15 shots per game!

And lots of people (not necessarily in this thread) use the team that messi plays in etc to put him down, and yeah it is a quality side I'd probably get 10 a season leading the line but Ronaldo doesn't exactly play in a park team. Benzema, higuain, Modric, alonso, ozil, kaka aren't exactly bad support.

But yeah Tony Hibbert for me like


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jason7474utd:3531694 said:


> What a load of bull anyone who says messi would get bullied in the prem doesnt watch la liga they go out week in week out with the sole purpose of stopping messi playing at all costs he gets hacked to bits and just gets up and gets on with it! and this without xavi and iniesta again not watched many barca games messi sets up as much as he scores he doesnt just sit in the opponents half waiting for the ball on a plate half the time hes winning the ball back in his own half and starting the move. Ronaldo doesnt defend, moans when things dont go his way and is just way too big headed. Messi all the way.


It's not bull... Until messi comes to England and plays in a team without xavi and iniesta i'll stick to my opinion


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The best player of the season should be settled at the end of the season with a game of wembley and cech in goal


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

JAS12 said:


> Ronaldo scores a lot but it's not an exaggeration to say he has about 15 shots per game!


yeah is one greedy ****er.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

At the mo its Ronaldo..


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

most of this year form wise ronaldo hes smashed the prem to,which i think messi would do to anyway,but have to say messi overall along with maradona the best player iv ever seen


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Messi is better but its not by more than 2% Ronaldo's stats are mad 157 goals in 154 games.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Messi, if he ever does play in the premierleague he will still be prolific you guys are making the premiership like its some really tough hard league, will run rings around most of the defence's


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

baggsy said:


> Messi, if he ever does play in the premierleague he will still be prolific you guys are making the premiership like its some really tough hard league, will run rings around most of the defence's


Agreed - Get him in tough League two and then he will be ****


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> as much as i hate to say this... ronaldo.
> 
> imo messi is fantastic but plays in a team that has been 100% set up to his style of play, ronaldo could play for anyone and still be as dominant.
> 
> who is the most respected player in the world? messi. he does not dive. he does not cheat. he does not complain.


really?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Hasn't messi ran rings round ****nal Chelsea Manchester united and pretty much any other premier ship teams he's come across.

I'd say ronaldo, but to say messi wouldn't cope in prem is Rediculous, united / chelsea have won it most seasons last few years Nd he didn't struggle against them


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

MF88 said:


> His free kicks are sh1t. Just blasts them over or into the wall. Most of his tricks are pointless. Plus he's a diving, whingeing little girl.
> 
> In case you can't tell, I voted Messi. Only because Pa**** Cisse wasn't in the poll  .


Please search Ronaldo freekicks on YouTube !

I'm a Liverpool fan and it pains me to admit it , but Ronaldo is amazing .

He's stronger , faster , more in his locker and has 2 great feet .

Messi is an annoying little rat !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

this is crazy, messi all the way, agree with baggsy on this one


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Neither RVP best in the world atm in my opinion


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Please search Ronaldo freekicks on YouTube !
> 
> I'm a Liverpool fan and it pains me to admit it , but Ronaldo is amazing .
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware, Ronaldo scored 2 out of 54 free kicks last season. Won't take me long to check YouTube then will it?


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

MF88 said:


> As far as I'm aware, Ronaldo scored 2 out of 54 free kicks last season. Won't take me long to check YouTube then will it?


It might take a while to look at his 60 goals last season (46 in la liga )

He scored against every team in the league !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> It might take a while to look at his 60 goals last season (46 in la liga )
> 
> He scored against every team in the league !


Take me longer to look at Messi's 73  (50 in La Liga)


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Take me longer to look at Messi's 73  (50 in La Liga)


Ronaldo had supply from Diarra and Khedira

Messi from Xavi and Iniesta !

Plus Ronaldo could eat messi as a snack !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Ronaldo had supply from Diarra and Khedira
> 
> Messi from Xavi and Iniesta !
> 
> Plus Ronaldo could eat messi as a snack !


I love the way some people debate. Can't come back with anything positive so talk sh1te :lol:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I love the way some people debate. Can't come back with anything positive so talk sh1te :lol:


Who's talking sh1te ? Messi has a better supply for his goals than Ronaldo . Barcelona are set up to revolve around Messi . That was the positive response !

Put Ronaldo in any team in the world and he would be immense , wouldn't be confident Messi could produce at a different team .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

barsnack said:


> really?


Ha Ha ha.

Tbf tho, that's 3 mins of diving from his career. Point a camera at ronaldo for 15 seconds and you could get more than 5 mins of divin pmsl.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> Who's talking sh1te ? Messi has a better supply for his goals than Ronaldo . Barcelona are set up to revolve around Messi . That was the positive response !
> 
> Put Ronaldo in any team in the world and he would be immense , wouldn't be confident Messi could produce at a different team .


Check the assists table for last season mate. Oil is first, Messi second and Di Maria is third. That's two of Ronaldo's pals and the best player ever. Messi's team mates aren't even in the top 5.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Breda said:


> It's not bull... Until messi comes to England and plays in a team without xavi and iniesta i'll stick to my opinion


Messi wont come to the premier hes allready playing in the top league in the world and if anyone disputes that just look at what 7th place Ahtletic bilboa did to our so called leading lights in Man utd, tore them to piece wasnt a fluke they played them off the park for two games. Im a Leeds fan and love watching english football and love beeen english but we have to get real this isnt the best league in the world and man utd arent the worlds biggest club all british media hype


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> Neither RVP best in the world atm in my opinion


Yeah right...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> Yeah right...


You cant compare them mate. Premier league is suppose to be the best league in the world. So unless Messi and Ronaldo come play in the prem and both end up top scorer then I'l agree with you.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> You cant compare them mate. Premier league is suppose to be the best league in the world. So unless Messi and Ronaldo come play in the prem and both end up top scorer then I'l agree with you.


Ronaldo did play in premier for scum utd and tore it up won numerous tropheys and awards and made rooney look like a league 2 player then left for the one of the two biggest teams in the world.

Oh and the premier league isnt the best in the world other wise the Spanish wouldnt win everything ie - more champions leagues than anyone, the world cup, the euros twice all spanish europa cup final after athletic batter scum utd over two legs. I do wish people wouldnt comment on a football topic when they dont know jack S**t


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

RVP over Messi and Ron ???

Best one ive heard on here...FFS...hes had 1 good season...hes hes doing ok so far....trips over an uncut daisy and hes out for the season....RVP pmsl.....he couldnt lace Drogba's boots nevermind the other two.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> Ronaldo did play in premier for scum utd and tore it up won numerous tropheys and awards and made rooney look like a league 2 player then left for the one of the two biggest teams in the world.
> 
> Oh and the premier league isnt the best in the world other wise the Spanish wouldnt win everything ie - more champions leagues than anyone, the world cup, the euros twice all spanish europa cup final after athletic batter scum utd over two legs. I do wish people wouldnt comment on a football topic when they dont know jack S**t


Because your clearly Gary Lineker aint you. If you could read properly I said IMO. Everyone is entitled to one. And for your information I'm actually a Cardiff City supporter so I couldnt give 2 sheets about Spanish Football, Chritiano Ronaldo, Messi or utd. I believe the Champions leauge is the biigest competition nowadays and I recall Chelsea being the holders of that. Good day to you sir


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

pea head said:


> RVP over Messi and Ron ???
> 
> Best one ive heard on here...FFS...hes had 1 good season...hes hes doing ok so far....trips over an uncut daisy and hes out for the season....RVP pmsl.....he couldnt lace Drogba's boots nevermind the other two.


Funny you should say that did you actually see this video?


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

Rondaldo is the best all round player. He as it all... Free kicks, strength, power, speed, agility ect

Messi however I would say is a little better at ball control and has more flare.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Moonbeam said:


> You cant compare them mate. Premier league is suppose to be the best league in the world. So unless Messi and Ronaldo come play in the prem and both end up top scorer then I'l agree with you.


You ignoring the 6 years ronaldo spent at Utd then?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Doesn't do it in the big games


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Goooooaaaaaaaaal!!! Ronaldo!!!!!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

7 in 7 days


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Goallllll Messi,,,,

One a piece now


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> You ignoring the 6 years ronaldo spent at Utd then?


Yeah previous I assumed the thread was aiming at today, now, presently. Ronaldo was the best in the prem at that point I totally agree. If I had to choose out of the 2 I would say Ronaldo. Messi a bit to greedy for my liking although he is a class player. Ther's no splitting the 2 they are both class. It always seems to be about them though. Takes a team of 11 to win games most of the time


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Joy to watch both of these great players, Make best of them as they are once in a lifetime type players


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Messi no question about it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ronaldo, messi is a pussy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ronaldo everytime, proved himself in 3 different countrys and does it for his national team also


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> as much as i hate to say this... ronaldo.
> 
> imo messi is fantastic but plays in a team that has been 100% set up to his style of play, ronaldo could play for anyone and still be as dominant.
> 
> who is the most respected player in the world? messi. he does not dive. he does not cheat. he does not complain.


You must be joking! Remember against Chelsea in the CL semi at Stamford Bridge in theMourinho years? Cheated all night long.

All the Barca players dive. You're not allowed to tackle a Barca player. if you do it's a foul and you get booked


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Top scorers in the league this season

Messi: 46

Ronaldo: 34

Speaks for itself really


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Moonbeam said:


> Yeah previous I assumed the thread was aiming at today, now, presently. Ronaldo was the best in the prem at that point I totally agree. If I had to choose out of the 2 I would say Ronaldo. Messi a bit to greedy for my liking although he is a class player. Ther's no splitting the 2 they are both class. It always seems to be about them though. Takes a team of 11 to win games most of the time


He's greedy that's true but no one calls him greedy or complains, cause he keeps the ball past every defender then finishes with an outrageously skillful finish every time


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Wheres the option for Gareth Bale? the welsh wonder


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

ronaldo for me  but i do believe none of the 2 could come close to george best but this is what i think with red blinkers on too


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

bale is a great player but not just in the same bracket as ronaldo or messi YET but he's still very young and getting better every game lets just hope he stays in the premier league next season.

Also will bale ever get the full credit he deserves? i remeber fergie saying when giggs was at his very best saying if he was english the press with have had him labelled the best in the world .


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Ronaldo for me, put him in any team and he just stands out, all round player.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

cookie1983 said:


> ronaldo for me  but i do believe none of the 2 could come close to george best but this is what i think with red blinkers on too


 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bale will be up there once he plays regular champions league and beasts games against big teams, he should move tbh hes better than tottenham and deserves to be playing for a big club


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cookie1983 said:


> ronaldo for me  but i do believe none of the 2 could come close to george best but this is what i think with red blinkers on too


dont think you've heard, but George Best is dead mate


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> dont think you've heard, but George Best is dead mate


lol i talking about who was or is the best player in the world lol and i don't think any of them will ever come close too the player that george best WAS


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> bale will be up there once he plays regular champions league and beasts games against big teams, he should move tbh hes better than tottenham and deserves to be playing for a big club


yes totally agree with that he should go too man utd  but only we haven't that amount of cash to spend to match the offers from other clubs


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Ross.B said:


> ?whos the best player in the world?


just about broke my nose on the computer screen the font is so small.

Cristiano Ronaldo is silky on the ball, but they're both diving pr!cks....well who isn't in football eh


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Edinburgh said:


> just about broke my nose on the computer screen the font is so small.
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo is silky on the ball, but they're both diving pr!cks....well who isn't in football eh


Can neymar diving a hell of a lot at barca


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

cookie1983 said:


> lol i talking about who was or is the best player in the world lol and i don't think any of them will ever come close too the player that george best WAS


Wouldn't be in my top 5 for sure, probably not even top 10. Pele, Maradonna, Ronaldo (Brazil) not the portugese t0sser, Cruyff, Zidane,


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

i'm from northern ireland plus a man utd fan so i have to say george best was the best ever


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

ronaldo by far


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Ronny for me.

As a Spurs fan it pains me to agree with you but Bale does need a bigger stage than the lane on Thursday nights against Europe's lesser sides and having to do everything himself. I hope he goes to Madrid tho.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

It's hard to say which one is 'better' because they're both different players and have different attributes.

Comes down to favoritism IMO.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ronaldo - 5 Tricks to get past 1 player

Messi - 1 trick to get past 5 players

Messi all day long for me ,little genius


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ronaldo all day long.... Gonna finally get his recognition in a few days with the balon dor...

Messi is a brat off the field also... Looking for a pay rise every 6 months... Not turning up for charity games and giving no refund, being caught drunk with strippers while he's married and has no time for fans


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ronaldo all day for me


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ronaldo is the best

messi is a goal scoring machine, very skill full, amazing finisher, but needs a team around him to flourish

ronaldo is a match winner on his own, can run a game by himself


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

both are class players

but messi for me, just

ronaldo annoys me with his 6 million step overs in a single match. if anybody had the balls to put a tackle in he wouldnt get by half the time

brilliant at scoring goals and free kicks but just needs to stop fcuking about with those step overs

messi, as good as he is he does get quite a bit of luck falling his way (every great player/team needs luck though)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

bebe247 said:


> Ronaldo all day long.... Gonna finally get his recognition in a few days with the balon dor...
> 
> Messi is a brat off the field also... Looking for a pay rise every 6 months... Not turning up for charity games and giving no refund, being caught drunk with strippers while he's married and has no time for fans


Only reason for him winning it this year is because they extended the voting after he scored a hatrick for portugal to qualify them for the world cup

Ribery should have got it this year


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> Only reason for him winning it this year is because they extended the voting after he scored a hatrick for portugal to qualify them for the world cup
> 
> Ribery should have got it this year


Ribery also had a playoff tie to impress in which he didn't..... If the votings extension only helped pick the rightful winner then I've no problem with that. In 2013 cr7 has been head and shoulders above messi and ribery


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

bebe247 said:


> Ribery also had a playoff tie to impress in which he didn't..... *If the votings extension only helped pick the rightful winner then I've no problem with that*. In 2013 cr7 has been head and shoulders above messi and ribery


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Ross.B said:


> ?whos the best player in the world?


Ronaldo has produced in the premiership and la liga , Imo i don't think messi could boss the premier league.

They are both absolute class but it has to be Ronaldo for me.

honestly i'am not biased.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Rob68 said:


> Ronaldo - 5 Tricks to get past 1 player
> 
> Messi - 1 trick to get past 5 players
> 
> Messi all day long for me ,little genius


How predictable from bertie magoo.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Ronaldo all day long


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Messi... Genius

A love Ronaldo... Power, pace, good in the air

But Messi plays the game like everyone is in slow motion... He always knows exactly where hes placing the ball.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Rob68 said:


> Only reason for him winning it this year is because they extended the voting after he scored a hatrick for portugal to qualify them for the world cup
> 
> *Ribery should have got it this year*


 :lol:


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ronaldo is the better person. Raised 1.2m dollars donating his golden boot to be spent on helping Palestinisn kids. Good man.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i think utd men forget ronaldo *no longer* plays for utd


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i think utd men forget ronaldo *no longer* plays for utd


Best player in the world ,created by the best club in the world! simples


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Ronaldo is the best... Hala Madrid! :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dibenny said:


> Best player in the world ,created by the best club in the world! simples


best club in the world? really? ha

look at them now, your so called genius of a manager fergurson has left them in a mess and now moyes looks like a right tit because of the pathetic squad ferguson left behind

but utd supporters are too blind to see they were always a crap side, ferguson knew rightly what he was doing leaving when he did. he knew utd were crap and going down hill


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

safc49 said:


> best club in the world? really? ha
> 
> look at them now, your so called genius of a manager fergurson has left them in a mess and now moyes looks like a right tit because of the pathetic squad ferguson left behind
> 
> but utd supporters are too blind to see they were always a crap side, ferguson knew rightly what he was doing leaving when he did. he knew utd were crap and going down hill


 Lol take it your not a man utd fan then :laugh:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dibenny said:


> Lol take it your not a man utd fan then :laugh:


i couldnt possibly


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i couldnt possibly


who do you support ?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dibenny said:


> who do you support ?


ar$enal mate


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Ross.B said:


> ?whos the best player in the world?


Personaly i would have to say ronaldo out of those two but imo the best player ever would have to be zinedine zidane


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I can only assume those saying Ronaldo have never watched Messi play, Suarez will be better than both when he moves to Spain next year anyway.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> I can only assume those saying Ronaldo have never watched Messi play, Suarez will be better than both when he moves to Spain next year anyway.


The worst statement i have read in 2014


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Yeah Suarez is awful.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

AlexHealy said:


> Yeah Suarez is awful.


I never said he was awful mate ,but better than Messi and Ronaldo come on.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

At the end of the day, Ronaldo was the best player in the best league in the world....Messi hasnt done that.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I prefer Messi as a player. But Ronaldo would be my first pick in a world XI


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PHMG said:


> At the end of the day, Ronaldo was the best player in the best league in the world....Messi hasnt done that.


But he has done it against much better teams than we have over here, never personally understood that argument.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Messis wife though... datass!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ronaldo by a mile.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ronaldo finally gets his recognition..... It was emotional


----------



## MutatedBrah (Oct 18, 2013)

this season???? suarez...


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Ronaldo deserved it for last season.

But overall i think messi is and will be remembered as the greatest of all time and i fancy Argentina to win the world cup this year.

Oh and just for every one who bums the premiership its not the best league in the world its the most watched and most advertised not the best, German teams dominated the champions league last year and were do the best players in the world play? thats right la liga


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> Ronaldo deserved it for last season.
> 
> But overall i think messi is and will be remembered as the greatest of all time and i fancy Argentina to win the world cup this year.
> 
> Oh and just for every one who bums the premiership its not the best league in the world its the most watched and most advertised not the best, German teams dominated the champions league last year and were do the best players in the world play? thats right la liga


Define best though, it's too subjective.

For me the Prem is the best because it is the most competitive and therefore the most interesting. People are getting excited because Atheltico finally seem to be mounting some sort of challenge to Mardid and Barca, but we get that every single year in the Prem, then we also get the excitement of who is staying up . I honestly think a lot of good Championship (the 4th most watched league in Europe- ahead of Seria A) teams would comfortably finish mid table across Europe.

With regards to the best players in Spain, they'll be off soon. They just been whacked with an increased tax hike for the highest earners, same as with France, where they getting done at a 75% rate! Not to mention Barca and Madrid are both getting busted over financial fair play.....between they are in €1.2 BILLION debt.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/may/04/barcelona-real-madrid-spain-pain


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

The premier league is the most competitive, but Spain and Germany have the best few teams/players in the world.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Ballin said:


> Define best though, it's too subjective.
> 
> For me the Prem is the best because it is the most competitive and therefore the most interesting. People are getting excited because Atheltico finally seem to be mounting some sort of challenge to Mardid and Barca, but we get that every single year in the Prem, then we also get the excitement of who is staying up . I honestly think a lot of good Championship (the 4th most watched league in Europe- ahead of Seria A) teams would comfortably finish mid table across Europe.
> 
> ...


We were the same in the premiership for many years it wasnt even a two horse race. Athletico bilboa took man utd apart a few years ago when they were stronger then they are now.

and as for the debt lets not talk about man us debt and how catastrophic its going to be when they dont reach the champions league this year.

for me id rather watch la liga or the bundasliga than the premiership.


----------



## terryhogan (Aug 19, 2013)

Suarez is the best player on the planet right now. But out of the nominees for the previous season id say ronaldo yeah


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

For me the best player in the planet doesn't screw his team over by getting lengthy bans regularly like Suarez, he is a liability.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hands down Ronaldo

In 2013 alone he scored 66 goals in 56 appearances and is already Madrid's fifth-highest goalscorer of all-time.

His speed, strength, free kicks, headers, both footed, dribbling is world class. Messi is good but doesn't cover all of the attributes mentioned plus for country messi doesn't perform well.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Ronaldo, just plain mirin all day long


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

IMO Messi is unproven anywhere else than in the Barcelona team. Thats not to say hes not an outstanding player but CR has done it in the Premier League with unied, dragged Portugal through the world cup qualifying campaign - a team that on paper have no automatic expectation to qualify these days. Also he has banged in more goals than both Messi and Ribery. Ronaldo for me and congrats on the ballon d'or :thumbup:


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't know if iv already posted in the thread but if I have i'll say it again..

VIVA FECKING RONALDO!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

plus I like Ronaldo for refusing to swap shirts with Israel players due to their treatment of the Palestine people...should win it for that alone


----------

